# Sig P229 Platinum Elite Trigger Work



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just got my P229 Elite back from Robert Burke (i.e. Aenimated1) on the Sig forum or email - Robert Burke [[email protected]]

He reduced the DA trigger pull from 10 pounds to 7.75 and the SA from 5.5 pounds to 3.5 pounds (feels like my 1911's).

The neat thing is that he did all this and still retained all the factory power springs, so no soft strikes ever.

He also added a skeleton hammer and trigger from Customized Creationz .



















and added Hogue grips.

Man what a shooter this is now.

:smt1099


----------

